# مهم لكل المبتدئين,,,PDF,,Fundamental of electrical Circuits



## khalidutp (2 أكتوبر 2012)

لكل المبتدئين وخصوصاً طلاب الجامعات,,ارفقت ليكم فايل مهم جداً,,يشرح بوضوح جداً القوانين الاساسية في تحليل الدوائر الكهربائية,,الفايل من انشاء صديقي,, واطلب منكم الدعاء له بالتوفيق والسداد,,

ربنا يوفقكم,,


----------



## نديم هاشم (3 أكتوبر 2012)

جميل جدااااااااا ومبسط جدا
ربنا يكرمك انت وصديقك ويارب يكون في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا أخى الكريم و رجاء تصحيح الخطأ فى صفحة 3 فى علاقات التحويل من ستار إلى دلتا حيث
R1=Ra*Rb+Ra*Rc+Rb*Rc مقسومة على Rc وليست Ra أى المقومة المقابلة وليست المجاورة و نفس الكلام بالنسبة ل R2, R3


----------



## khalidutp (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً جداً لتفاعلكم,,وخصوصا باشمهندس ماجد على تصحيح الخطأ,ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء ملاحظة هذا الخطاْ في صفحة رقم 3

R3= (Ra*Rb+Rb*Rc+Ra*Rc)/Ra & R1= (Ra*Rb+Rb*Rc+Ra*Rc)/Rc  

شكراً مجدداً وبالتوفيق,,


----------



## black88star (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
يديك الف عافية 
ثآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآىنكس


----------



## صباح عبد العتابي (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## hussien95 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## fayez saoud (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## ENG.Montaser (18 مايو 2014)

يعطيك العافية صديقي .. مثل هذه المواد تنفعنا كثيراً في دراستنا ..
شاكر لمجهودك <3


----------

